# Done it got a replacement



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I found a replacement for my beloved 5er today.

I managed to lay my hands on an Autotrail Delaware, Never had an Autotrail before but it looks right, fifth wheel Dealer took it back and not lost so much.

I was so desperate as ferries booked and all, Get it 2nd June and that gives me a few days to work on it, and also get a toad sorted.

Got my eyes on a Peugeot 107, Unless anyone else has a suggestion, I am wanting a 4 door as we will need to put baby sit in.

Bank account low now,


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Pleased you didn't lose too much on the deal.

Re the 107, a colleague of mine has the 2 door version and she loves it. It is cheap to run/tax/insure and has been very reliable.

It is the same base vehicle as the Citroen C1 and the Toyota Aygo and we have been using a 2 door Aygo since 2006 - Fantastic little car !

Since we changed to a MH and got rid of the big towcar, the Aygo has become our main car. Interior space aside, we manage with 2 kids (booster seat etc) and have rarely needed anything bigger.

We may consider a trailer at some future point, but we're hoping to manage without needing to tow it.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Changeover*

 Ciao Les, pleased to hear you got sorted without too much pocket pain. Now hope Mrs. ST has checked it out carefully? :wink: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad you have found an alternative Les. You won't be disappointed with the 107. We bought ours from new, (08 model Urban Move), specifically so that we can tow it behind the motorhome and it's been brilliant. I opted also for the "5 door" version even though there is only the two of us. I felt that the with "three door" version, the driver and passenger doors are too big and would cause problems in supermarket car parks etc and on a windy day :?: :?:   !! As has already been said, cheap to run and pretty nippy for its size   

Regards

Chris


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Changeover*



eddied said:


> Ciao Les, pleased to hear you got sorted without too much pocket pain. Now hope Mrs. ST has checked it out carefully? :wink:
> saluti,
> eddied


You can bet your bottom dollar she has.

I kept saying "Is this OK Then?" and got the "all clear" on each question.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi les,

Glad to hear that you managed to get sorted so soon, and without too much of a loss. I can't comment on a Pug 107, but we just love our little 206, which replaced an ageing 309. We don't tow it though.

When the 4x4 and caravan was replaced by the MH, a wee runaround was all that we needed, and it is comfy enough to drive all the way to Scotland to see my folks, and to Wales to see Rita's folks. We'd never go back to a 2 door car.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

CPW2007 said:


> Glad you have found an alternative Les. You won't be disappointed with the 107. We bought ours from new, (08 model Urban Move), specifically so that we can tow it behind the motorhome and it's been brilliant. I opted also for the "5 door" version even though there is only the two of us. I felt that the with "three door" version, the driver and passenger doors are too big and would cause problems in supermarket car parks etc and on a windy day :?: :?:   !! As has already been said, cheap to run and pretty nippy for its size
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

Just one question please, It is the 5 door version I am thinking of, Does it have the "ISO Fix fittings" in the back for the baby seat?.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> CPW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you have found an alternative Les. You won't be disappointed with the 107. We bought ours from new, (08 model Urban Move), specifically so that we can tow it behind the motorhome and it's been brilliant. I opted also for the "5 door" version even though there is only the two of us. I felt that the with "three door" version, the driver and passenger doors are too big and would cause problems in supermarket car parks etc and on a windy day :?: :?:   !! As has already been said, cheap to run and pretty nippy for its size
> ...


Phew - that one nearly caught me out Les!! :lol: :lol: I've just been out to the car, grabbed the handbook and have furtively scanned through it!!  On pages 42, 43 and 44, it states that the car does indeed have the ISOFIX mountings and now I know what and where they are   I can confirm that they are indeed fitted! 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Les,

Glad you have found a replacement motorhome and at least now you can both set off to Greece and have a really relaxing time. You lucky things, I wish we were heading that way too! 

Talking about baby seats etc - I'm trying to persuade my hubby to change our toad to a small, 5 door, 4 seater, semi automatic, so that we can use the car when we take our grandson away with us in the future, but hubby seems reluctant to part with our Smart; he loves that little car and finds it great fun to drive. As I will only drive automatics these days, he has been looking at the Toyota Aygo though and he seems quite impressed with that, so watch this space Les, as we females have a habit of getting our own way you know! :wink:

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Les,
Plesed to see a happy ending.
I`llget me hanky out. I feel a tear comming on. :wink: 


Dave p


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Les you have picked a nice autotrail, the delaware I think is an excellent model (Thats why i have one).

When you say you haven't lost too much from the dealer, what % loss because you only picked up the 5er last year I recall.

Steve


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Steve, Not counting the VAT which is gone as soon as it goes out of gate about 18%, still a lot but not as much as I could have or would have if I had sold it to Brownhills.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

That is still a wedge of cash.

But if your good lady feels better with this unit and you use it more then it is small beer compared to having the 5er sat on the drive and never using it.

Steve


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow Les, you don't hang about. Well done, and good choice 

Does the bed fold, it looks huge in the pictures available?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Les I am really pleased you managed to get sorted out and so quickly, I bet it is a weight off your mind. No point looking back now only forwards and what a nice thought that you have a holiday planned to look forward to so soon.

Nette


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

!8% i`ll get both hankies out.

Les its only money.

We hope you enjoy your autotrail

Dave p

Any news on cable reels.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Not too long to wait Les, only a few weeks and then you are away!

Russell


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, Had a look around and think I am settling on a Peugeot 206 SW estate 1600cc.

Does anyone have any experience in these motors and if so are they Ok or Not.

does anyone think I would have problems using it as a Toad ?.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Estate*



SaddleTramp said:


> Ok, Had a look around and think I am settling on a Peugeot 206 SW estate 1600cc.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in these motors and if so are they Ok or Not.
> 
> does anyone think I would have problems using it as a Toad ?.


Yes they are good motors, cant beat em for a small estate.

Give Geoff Cox a call re- A Frame.

Good luck and have a happy and safe trip.

Trev


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Any news on cable reels.


Not yet mate, I left it with David Burley, He was contacting them then putting a sticky on, But it takes days for exchanging mails with them.

I ordered one from the alternative one and then I am going to get 2 more when he sorts something out cos my son wants one as well.

I should get it this week.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Ok, Had a look around and think I am settling on a Peugeot 206 SW estate 1600cc.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in these motors and if so are they Ok or Not.
> 
> does anyone think I would have problems using it as a Toad ?.


Looks like a good choice Les. I assume you are ok with the towing weight of the 206? It looks a bit heavy (depending which model you go for?) See here for info. (107 only weighs 825 kg   )

Regards

Chris


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I am the Max towing weight is 1250kg so I am under that (I think)
also got 1250 left of Train weight.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well too late now, Got myself a cracking little 206 SW, Feel a bit better now, Got it booked in at Armytages for towbar and A frame on 10th June so all looking Goooodddd.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Les,
I had a towbar fitted at Armitages a few months ago.

Job was done on time and at reasonable price.
The only downside I have noticed is that the tow bar is painted with aerosol sprays.
Within a couple of months we have rust showing thro, even though the bar is waxoyled.
I spent a bit of time a couple of weeks ago spraying another wax onto the job. The electric cables are fixed using self adhesive clips, I have fitted tiewraps as a couple of them have come adrift. I also fitted some extensions to the mud flaps to reduce the amount of debris thrown up onto the Bar.

Cheers

Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Dave, 
The reason I plumped for them was that they are advertising full width Galvanized towbars, According to your experience this is not the case and yours would be the same as mine virtually, This calls for a rethink.
8O


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Dave,
> The reason I plumped for them was that they are advertising full width Galvanized towbars, According to your experience this is not the case and yours would be the same as mine virtually, This calls for a rethink.
> 8O


We had ours done there back in November..............we were very pleased with everything. Will pop and have a look but I don't think we have any problems so far. Wayne there was really good with us and due to the fact that we were already up that way when we bought the 'Smart' he got us straight in. Will you need to stay on a site up there Les ?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just been and had a look, no problems so far. Phil said he thought I was galvanised steel but they also painted in silver to match the MH.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just one piccy of rust. This is on the top of the bar that runs from the chasssis to the rear bar.

Armitages do a galvanised bar . I do not know whether the bar is fabricated from stock galvanised bars. If so some cut and drilled areas will be sprayed with silver galvanised spray paint. Probably supplied by me.

Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Briarose said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


No they said it will be done in day.


----------

